# First Kill



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

So this afternoon I was taking a walk with my slingshot. I came across some seagulls that were feasting on some trash. I was about 15-20m away.

I took out my predator and loaded a .50 steel. I lined up my shot without much pausing, less than a second and released!

Instantly downed! I I'm not sure where I hit it, but it did not move for a good 30 seconds. I thought this was a good indicator that it was clean kill, so I abruptly went home to get my camera.

When I revisited the spot, it was gone! I have no idea what happened.

Did it's buddies pick up its corpse?

Was it merely stunned and got back up soon after I left?

I came back within 5 minutes or less....

Very puzzling....


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

One of two things my good man..

1. The shot glanced and knocked it out or hit a an area that just caused a knock out ( it happens)
2. It was dead but a cat or dog picked it up within those 5 mins.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Gulls are incredibly tough and can take a lot of punishment, much more than most birds. I don't like them but I respect their will to survive and ability to take damage that would kill most anything else.

I may be wrong but I also believe they are protected by a bevy of legislation; be careful of what you say here and elsewhere. There are always busybodies who are all too willing to burn you!


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

jmplsnt said:


> Gulls are incredibly tough and can take a lot of punishment, much more than most birds. I don't like them but I respect their will to survive and ability to take damage that would kill most anything else.
> 
> I may be wrong but I also believe they are protected by a bevy of legislation; be careful of what you say here and elsewhere. There are always busybodies who are all too willing to burn you!


Really? I was unaware of this. It seems strange that it only applies to seagulls! But thanks for the heads up.

Anyhow, I'm more inclined to believe that it woke up, I agree that they are quite tough. It was the size of small chicken.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Seagulls are protected and you can get into serious trouble shooting them. If caught doing it with a slingshot it is seen as malicious, and the Judge gets very angry as he sees that as cruel and unusual. Be careful about that kind of slingshot shooting. Believe me, I know, it is tempting, but, it ain't worth it...Frogman


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification. I was unaware of the legalities of it.

I did some reading and it seems the justification for preserving seagulls is the fact that a lot of their traditional nesting spots and habitat (cliffs etc) is decreasing and they are moving to more urban areas as they are quite adaptable. So there is an interest to preserve them and I guess I can acknowledge the legitimacy of that particular law.

But I don't understand how can it be more malicious and cruel than any other animal that we hunt. Probably the judge can answer that, but I have no intention of seeing him.









What birds are you allowed to hunt then? (I know squirrels are ok)


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

C-G-U-11's may be protected and all that but they are still a huge pain in the keister, taste nasty, and are noisy to boot. But I don't shoot them, just curse at them if they crap on my car. As for what you can shoot, Pigeons are top of my list just cause they are tasty and easy to hit, and clean, and as far as I know, not protected at all, no seasons or bag limits. (I checked this and am correct at least in Texas)

Beyond that I personally don't shoot any native bird species, because most aren't worth eating and I just don't like to shoot things I'm not going to eat. But, I do make exception from time to time for starlings and sparrows, as the former kill or take over nests from purple martins and the latter do the same for bluebirds. Both unfortunately have a habit of sitting deceptively near glass windows (in my experience).

James


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

roast pigeon is the best, so tasty and succulent.


----------

